# Best place for wholesale carrier oils



## NittyGritty (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm wondering if there's a "best" place to buy wholesale oils?  I've ordered from Soaper's Choice for my palm/olive/etc oils a couple of times and they seem fine.  But I'm curious if there are resources for cheaper oils that I just don't know about since I'm so new at this.

Thanks!


----------



## Candybee (Aug 10, 2014)

Soapers Choice/Columbus Foods has the best prices including shipping prices I have been able to find. But I also have backup suppliers too.

I buy my lye in bulk from Essential Depot. They also carry soaping supplies and carrier oils and sometimes when I order lye I go ahead and buy an oil or two I may be low on just so I don't have to order from two places. But if you do a price comparison most of Soapers Choice bulk oils are still cheaper.

I also use Soapmakingresource.com as another source. I like their EOs and natural colorants and sometimes when I am shopping for seeds, clay, silk, etc, I go ahead and get any oils I may be low on. But again Soapers Choice bulk oils are still cheaper.

I just like to have backup suppliers cause sometimes you need to order something that is only available at one suppliers but they also carry oils.

So I buy in bulk at Soapers Choice when I can and at other suppliers only when I need something from them and also an oil or two I am low on to save on shipping.


----------



## lsg (Aug 10, 2014)

I buy rice bran oil in bulk, 6 gallons at a time from Riceland.  Their oil is food quality and can be used for cooking also.  I think their prices and shipping are very competitive.


----------



## xoticsoaps (Aug 10, 2014)

Candybee said:


> Soapers Choice/Columbus Foods has the best prices including shipping prices I have been able to find. But I also have backup suppliers too.
> 
> I buy my lye in bulk from Essential Depot. They also carry soaping supplies and carrier oils and sometimes when I order lye I go ahead and buy an oil or two I may be low on just so I don't have to order from two places. But if you do a price comparison most of Soapers Choice bulk oils are still cheaper.
> 
> ...




Have you ordered any of their unrefined shea butter? If so, what was the quality like?


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 10, 2014)

The following is where I get my oils the cheapest: 
Soapers Choice - Cocoa Butter, Shea Butter, Avocado Oil, Castor Oil
WSP - Palm Oil, Coconut Oil, any other random oils I use that I don't need to buy in bulk
Walmart - OO


----------

